# As/when/while



## Intercalaris

Sorry for making quite a bit of posts in this forum. I am planning on posting more questions in the near future, so if I am posting too frequently, please feel free to tell me to slow down 
Anyways, I was wondering how I can say as, when, and while in Hebrew in a certain sentence.
In English I would say:
*1:* "_As_ a kid, I listened to your music a lot". Or
*2:*  "_When_ I was a kid, I listened to your music a lot" or
*3:* "_While_ I was a kid, I listened to your music a lot"
They all mean nearly the same thing, but are still slightly different.
In Hebrew, could I say "הקשבתי למוסיקה שלך הרבה *כ*ילד" ?
So my question really has two parts. Is the above Hebrew sentence correct? (I feel that there may be at least one grammatical error in it XD ) And are there separate words for as, when, and while, in Hebrew, in contexts similar to this?

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## ystab

I see nothing grammatically wrong your sentence.

As for the differences between these three words, in general, and there may be exceptions:
As - בתור or כ (prefix). In your example, I'd use בתור.
When - כאשר or כש (prefix) - כשהייתי ילד.
While - בזמן ש-, or sometimes simply כש-.


----------



## Drink

Can you also say בילדותי? Is that too formal? Too strange?


----------



## ystab

Drink said:


> Can you also say בילדותי? Is that too formal? Too strange?



Sure. A bit more formal. If you go with this register, then probably האזנתי למוזיקה שלך רבות בילדותי would complement the formal register.


----------



## amikama

Intercalaris said:


> In Hebrew, could I say "הקשבתי למוסיקה שלך הרבה *כ*ילד" ?


I would put כילד first (...כילד הקשבתי למוסיקה), but yes, your sentence is totally correct.


----------



## Intercalaris

ystab said:


> I see nothing grammatically wrong your sentence.
> 
> As for the differences between these three words, in general, and there may be exceptions:
> As - בתור or כ (prefix). In your example, I'd use בתור.
> When - כאשר or כש (prefix) - כשהייתי ילד.
> While - בזמן ש-, or sometimes simply כש-.


Thank you for the help :3



amikama said:


> I would put כילד first (...כילד הקשבתי למוסיקה), but yes, your sentence is totally correct.


Thank you amikama, word order can be difficult for me


----------



## hadronic

One can also say בהיותי ילד. Very formal I guess?


----------



## Intercalaris

hadronic said:


> One can also say בהיותי ילד. Very formal I guess?


When I don't know a word I try to figure it out using weird logic.
בהיותי (is it pronounced behiyot? Behiot?) looks sort of like lihiyot, with "ל" being replaced with a "ב". So I would guess בהיותי ילד would be similar to saying "En étant un enfant" in French, right? (Oof I asked asked a question about your question, sorry about that)


----------



## origumi

בהיותי ילד is good but old fashioned.

Pronounced in biblical Hebrew probably bihyoti (I don't think it appears in the Bible, but the 3rd person bihyoto does), in colloquial Hebrew beheyoti or bihiyoti I guess (it depends on the speaker).

The י- (yod) at end refers to 1st person, I, so you need to correct the French somehow, I suppose, like "on *me* being a kid".


----------



## Intercalaris

origumi said:


> בהיותי ילד is good but old fashioned.
> 
> Pronounced in biblical Hebrew probably bihyoti (I don't think it appears in the Bible, but the 3rd person bihyoto does), in colloquial Hebrew beheyoti or bihiyoti I guess (it depends on the speaker).
> 
> The י- (yod) at end refers to 1st person, I, so you need to correct the French somehow, I suppose, like "on *me* being a kid".


oops, I didn't pay attention the the yod at the end XD
Thanks!


----------

